# New To TS's.  If you were me what would you do.



## GuitarKidd (Mar 26, 2012)

Hey all, great forum.  Love the net for things like this.  

So my wife was looking into one of those $199.99 deals for 4days 3 nights deals via the Holiday In Orange Lake Resort in Orlando.  Timeshares have always been of interest to me, but I have heard many horror stories.  But this trip (which we are probably NOT going to do) has peaked our interest.  

From what I can tell, there is "Best Practice" when it comes to timeshares and purchasing (if that's what we call it). 

If you were my family and I.  We are in our mid to late 30's, a 12 year old and 6 year old with no plans to expand that, what woudl you look into doing.  

For us, we love a good vacation.  We are do not necessarily want to buy into a single location, but that is certainly not out of the option, just depends on the resort and where it's at and what week and of course cost.  

I've been reading on here, and it is daunting.  There is a LOT of information.  But if your like us, who have not bought into anything and you are starting fresh from square one, how would you do it.

From what I understand, it's possible to buy a TS that has been paid off, or partly paid off from resources such as eaby and other locations on the web for pennies on the dollar compared to it's original price.  All we than have to do is pay the MF's (which appear to rise all the time).

I would like somewhere in Orlando, but read that it doesn't trade well.  But I am not sure how all that works.  

But if you are like me, I research and like to get the best bang for my buck, what is the first thing we do?  (and this is nothing that has to happen right away.  Still learning the ropes).  

If TS's are something we shoudl stay away from, we are just as happy with that answer as well... or possibly renting one.

For example (as I edit here), here is one on Ebay in Myrtle Beach.  What exactly am I reading on this auction.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/2BR-MYRTLE-...60983981002?pt=Timeshares&hash=item3cc3db83ca


----------



## horsecreek (Mar 26, 2012)

*Need to work within kids schedule.*

Your example is week 21 so end of May.  We love the beach but remember kids school schedule.  The Tug resort reviews are very helpful to determine if resort is nice.  If I were you I'd join Tug and read about the resorts.  Then rent a couple times, there are plenty of resorts available on Tug.  I have rented two weeks with no problems.  It is hard to be patient, I know.


----------



## timeos2 (Mar 26, 2012)

GuitarKidd said:


> From what I can tell, there is "Best Practice" when it comes to timeshares and purchasing (if that's what we call it).



The rule is NEVER buy from a developer. Virtually every resort you'd ever want is / will be available on a resale for at least 50% less - often 99% less than buying "new" (which is no different than "used". ALL timeshare units are used. The only potential difference in what you buy resale vs developer are some "perks" the Developer may throw in, usually not guaranteed to last, to make their much higher price a bit palatable. Speaking generally those are never worth the extra cost except in extremely limited cases - so limited as to be a non-consideration for most first time buyers).



GuitarKidd said:


> If you were my family and I.  We are in our mid to late 30's, a 12 year old and 6 year old with no plans to expand that, what woudl you look into doing.
> 
> For us, we love a good vacation.  We are do not necessarily want to buy into a single location, but that is certainly not out of the option, just depends on the resort and where it's at and what week and of course cost.
> 
> ...



#1 rule after buy resale is buy to use! If your buying a week then that means buy where you want to go. IF that is Orlando then buy there! A good week (or even better a float week as virtually any time of year may be a time you want to visit - being limited to one can be far too restrictive). Trade power in Orlando can be very good with a popular , and usually not overly large, resort.  Mostly remember your family has to enjoy where you own or you'll regret it. Buying to trade is a big mistake made by far too many buyers. IF you want to use but not always the same resort then buy into a large points/multi-resort system such as Wyndham. A small "system" is worse than a deeded week for that purpose. You want the most internal trades that you can find. 



GuitarKidd said:


> But if you are like me, I research and like to get the best bang for my buck, what is the first thing we do?  (and this is nothing that has to happen right away.  Still learning the ropes).
> 
> If TS's are something we shoudl stay away from, we are just as happy with that answer as well... or possibly renting one.
> 
> ...



This is a "shoulder" week in a summer area.  A good purchase price but realize that the real cost is the annual fees NOT the purchase price. This would likely be a fair trader not great. That may still be a school week so your family may not be able to use it.  And niether can other families tied to the school calendars.  You want to buy the BEST (highest demand) time at whatever resort/system you by into to maximize rental & trade value as well as being the time you would like to use. 

Keep asking questions as you are on the right track it seems. Watch for summer weeks or a good price on a Wyndham type system and you'll do fine.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 26, 2012)

First. Welcome to TUG. There is more TS info here than anywhere on the web. All you have to do is find it. You are really lucky (and smart) to be doing the research leg-work before you part company with your hard-earned money.

DeniseM (A generous TUG moderator) has a real handy questionnaire you can go through that will channel your thinking about what TSs fit your needs and wants. I'll try to find it and post it for you.

Renting a few times will also help you see what this TS thing is all about. The TUG Marketplace up in the red stripe above is a good place to look. Often you can rent for less than the cost of MF. And unlike the 'discovery package or whatever the thing you first mentioned, no requirement to attend a 'sales presentation' They generally aren't pleasant when you say 'NO'.

There is lots to look at. Many bargains. Start with the Newbies section and since you are looking to vacation in multiple locations, the mini-systems may be of interest to you. Look at the forums of those. Living in the East, Wyndham may be a good fit for you and there is an active Wyndham owners organization on TUG. Way too many acronyms and ranking of ownerships and timing issues for me, but that doesn't make them a bad system. 

Happy searching and learning. With much credit to DeniseM: Answer these questions to help you decide about TS.

Here are some questions for you to answer about your timesharing goals so we can advise you more accurately - click the quote button, and you can answer them on the next page:

1) Where do you want your home resort to be?

2) Do you want to visit your home resort at least half the time, or do you want to trade more than half the time?

3) What are your 5 top trade destinations?

4) How many people do you usually travel with?

5) Can you travel any time, or are you locked into the school schedule?

6) Can you make firm plans 12 or more mos. in advance?

7) Can you vacation for a full week at a time?

8) What level of accommodations do you prefer on a scale of 1 to 5 stars?

9) How much can you afford to spend upfront, without financing?

10) How much can you afford to spend every year for a maintenance fee that will come due right after Christmas, and increase each year?

11) Are you a detail oriented planner?

12) Do you understand that once you buy a timeshare, it may be very difficult to sell or give away, and you are responsible for all fees, until you do?

Jim


----------



## hypnotiq (Mar 26, 2012)

Denise's awesome list. 



DeniseM said:


> Here are some questions for you to answer about your timesharing goals so we can advise you more accurately - click the quote button, and you can answer them on the next page:
> 
> 1) Where do you want your home resort to be?
> 
> ...


----------



## Beefnot (Mar 26, 2012)

Buying to use is indeed good sound advice, but if you are savvy, or plan on becoming savvy, buying to trade can be every much as viable as buying to trade.


----------



## Gophesjo (Mar 26, 2012)

One other issue about the Harbour Lights example you cited from Ebay.  I think that that listing incorrectly states the maintenance fees for that week/unit.  I have just bought a bluegreen points contract with an annual summer 2 BR 2 BA week at HL as the underlying deed in the BG trust fund, and the MF's are 80 percent higher than what you have quoted.  It is possible that the BG trust fund fees cause the MF's to go that much higher than the underlying unit, but I doubt it.  So, I am rather inclined to think that the issue is an error in the Ebay listing.


----------



## GuitarKidd (Mar 26, 2012)

Passepartout said:


> First. Welcome to TUG. There is more TS info here than anywhere on the web. All you have to do is find it. You are really lucky (and smart) to be doing the research leg-work before you part company with your hard-earned money.
> 
> DeniseM (A generous TUG moderator) has a real handy questionnaire you can go through that will channel your thinking about what TSs fit your needs and wants. I'll try to find it and post it for you.
> 
> ...



1) Where do you want your home resort to be?
*Hmmm.  Myrtle Beach is a Great Place for us.  Easily one day drive if needed.  But Orlando (since I and my kids have not been to Disney ever, wife has) would be a very very strong second if not first.*

2) Do you want to visit your home resort at least half the time, or do you want to trade more than half the time?
*Yes.*

3) What are your 5 top trade destinations?
*Since I really am not sure how "Trading" works, I'm not sure how to answer this.  But if I had to choose.  Disney, Myrtle Beach, Resorts along the east coast.*

4) How many people do you usually travel with?
*4*

5) Can you travel any time, or are you locked into the school schedule?
*Right now stuck to school.  But it's not out of the question to be able to pull them out if needed.  But we would prefer summer months.*

6) Can you make firm plans 12 or more mos. in advance?  
*Absolutely, but have the option to plan short term if needed.  We are going to Myrtle Beach this weekend and all of next week and planned that 3 months ago. *

7) Can you vacation for a full week at a time?
*Yes.*

8) What level of accommodations do you prefer on a scale of 1 to 5 stars?
*3-5*

9) How much can you afford to spend upfront, without financing?
*1k*

10) How much can you afford to spend every year for a maintenance fee that will come due right after Christmas, and increase each year?
*5-700*

11) Are you a detail oriented planner?
*Try to be*

12) Do you understand that once you buy a timeshare, it may be very difficult to sell or give away, and you are responsible for all fees, until you do?
*Yes.*


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Mar 26, 2012)

GuitarKidd said:


> 8) What level of accommodations do you prefer on a scale of 1 to 5 stars?
> *3-5*
> 
> 10) How much can you afford to spend every year for a maintenance fee that will come due right after Christmas, and increase each year?
> *5-700*



This maybe a problem, i own at one place that i consider 2-3 Stars(Wydham Patriots Place in Williamsburg) where the MF's is $816 a use year and one place i consider 3-4 stars(Sheraton Broadway Plantation in Myrtle Beach) where the MF's are $1,122.66 a use year

For 3-5 stars i'd be estimating $1000-$2500 a year


----------



## GuitarKidd (Mar 26, 2012)

Ridewithme38 said:


> This maybe a problem, i own at one place that i consider 2-3 Stars(Wydham Patriots Place in Williamsburg) where the MF's is $816 a use year and one place i consider 3-4 stars(Sheraton Broadway Plantation in Myrtle Beach) where the MF's are $1,122.66 a use year
> 
> For 3-5 stars i'd be estimating $1000-$2500 a year



See I have no Idea really how to answer that.  Trust me, most places, will probably be a lot better than what we are used to around here in Akron.  So I 2 star down there I would think is amazing.

So I get a PM on this place.  

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=163409

MF's are $678.00  Resort looks nice per their website.

Here are the details incase you don't want go to the link.



> Free. Big one bedroom at the gold crown Summer Bay Resort in Orlando. Building 405.
> 
> Prime floating annual week in the highest season. Pick any week of the year you choose to reserve. 1-51. Week 52 can be reserved like 120 days before check in.
> Free and clear, fees up to date. Usage will start in 2013. No maintenance fees due until Jan. 2013.
> ...



Not that I don't trust the seller, but is there anything that I should know about if we were to consider this?


----------



## durrod (Mar 26, 2012)

*You can still get a nice place in the 600-700  mf range*

In orlando you can still get a fairly nice place for in yhe 600-700 anuual mf range. This would be for a one bedroom. There are not the top brands but still nice, some are independent resorts.I can recommend Summer bay resort, nice family oriented resort. cypress pointe, mystic dunes parkway vacation villas to mention some.


----------



## vacationtime1 (Mar 26, 2012)

durrod said:


> In orlando you can still get a fairly nice place for in yhe 600-700 anuual mf range. *This would be for a one bedroom*. There are not the top brands but still nice, some are independent resorts.I can recommend Summer bay resort, nice family oriented resort. cypress pointe, mystic dunes parkway vacation villas to mention some.



This is probably true, but I suggest you look only at two bedroom units.  Think long term; your kids are not going to want to share a sofabed in the living room forever.  One of the greatest benefits of timesharing is space (the other is a kitchen); don't sacrifice that benefit if you don't have to.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 26, 2012)

I think the estimate of MF is low, too. He wants to have 3-5* accommodations for 4 people. That means Wyndham to Disney/Hilton quality for 2 bedroom units. He's looking at the better part of $2000.

Briefly, Guitar, Wyndham, is a point system where you buy a certain number of points based at a 'Home' resort where the value is based. Then you can use those points as 'currency' to go into many resorts. You are not 'bound' to your own. Key here as I understand it is to buy where the MF/point cost is low then trade into the more 'desirable'- (expensive) resorts. Another Wyndham advantage is the ability (necessity?) to simply have your MF deducted from your checking account monthly- hence no end-of-year surprise.

Others will chime in with plenty of ideas to study. Don't be intimidated. There is no hurry.

Have fun with it. If you haven't figured it out by now, we all like our TS vacations and like peanuts- you can't have just one.

Jim


----------



## presley (Mar 26, 2012)

GuitarKidd said:


> So my wife was looking into one of those $199.99 deals for 4days 3 nights deals via the Holiday In Orange Lake Resort in Orlando.  Timeshares have always been of interest to me, but I have heard many horror stories.  But this trip (which we are probably NOT going to do) has peaked our interest.



You could still take this trip, but just bring some printed out Ebay ads when you go to the sales presentation.  That may help shut the up faster.

Since Myrtle beach and Orlando seem to be your top picks, I'd suggest only buying at one of those locations.  Sure you can do exchanges, but companies are always changing their rules, adding fees for stuff, etc.  If you buy something that you will be happy with in the event that you get stuck with only being able to stay there, you will still be a happy traveler.

Shop around for a long time.  Many of the big time sellers on Ebay also have their own websites, which may have even better deals than their Ebay ads.  

If you can, visit and walk around any resorts that you are considering buying.  Annual dues will go up every year, so that is often a more significant consideration than the selling price.  However, as you have probably already seen, you can get some really nice resorts for around $1000. right now.  

Keep shopping, keep reading and keep asking questions.


----------



## Beefnot (Mar 26, 2012)

I've got a 2BR in Orlando (that is II Premier rated for what it's worth) for sub-$600 in MFs.  And because I can reserve/deposit prime weeks, it trades pretty decently.


----------



## Beefnot (Mar 26, 2012)

Also, I would recommend a 2BR or 2BR lockoff.  As the kids get older, that extra bedroom will feel less cramped.  Or with a lockoff, you can still travel in the 1BR for two diff weeks during the year, or deposit the other side with an exchange company to trade somewhere else.


----------



## Gophesjo (Mar 26, 2012)

You might also consider Hilton Head Island.  It is a very different vibe than Myrtle Beach, but timeshare properties there are generally better in quality than the Myrtle Beach properties, and the area is less overbuilt than either MB or Orlando.  The upshot is that your unit would generally (for similar annual maintenance fees) have greater trading value than would many of the MB properties or Orlando properties.


----------



## theo (Mar 26, 2012)

*My $0.02 worth...*

I'll just echo the advice already provided by others above that you should definitely rent before (...if not *instead of*) buying a timeshare. If, after conducting a rental or two, you decide to take on the albatross of permanent ownership, you can easily find resales all day every day at "a dime a dozen". 
I don't see that picture changing *anytime* in the foreseeable future. 

In summary, don't be in a rush and rent before (...if not instead of) buying.


----------



## SOS8260456 (Mar 26, 2012)

One thing that sticks out to me is that you have never been to Orlando.  Before committing to a yearly unit there, I would definately consider visiting the place.  It is a love it or hate it destination.  Personally, all of our vacations are centered around it or the beach, but that might not be everyone's cup of tea.  The problem with Orlando is that park tickets are very expensive, so that needs to be considered in vacation costs.  Although, a lot of the timeshares are vacations just by themselves.  If you buy Orlando and then realize you don't want to vacation there, there is a lot of debate on how well those units rent/trade.  Also, if you start getting into trading, there are fees that need to be taken into consideration for that also.


Wyndham has been mentioned on this thread as a great mini-system and that is the system we are most involved with.  However, we are starting to dabble in Bluegreen points and that system has a lot of great benefits that should be considered, also.  Worldmark is another great mini system, but their resorts are mostly west coast and the buy in cost is much higher.

One other piece of advice,  in regards to park tickets, that I picked up from TUG early on, was to consider annual passes at the various places.  Vacation places like Orlando or Williamsburg can be made more affordable by overlapping your yearly vacations to get 2 year's vacations within 12 months.  For example, we went to Disney last August and this year we will go in June.  We purchased annual passes, so will get to use the passes on at least two trips.  We have never been to Williamsburg (it is on our list), but some parks there are associated with parks in Orlando and the same annual pass will cover both places.  

Just some additional things to consider.

Oh, and definately go for the 2 bedroom or larger.  When you are going from a hotel unit to a 1 bedroom, it seems so roomy and that it will be enough space.  But when you can get a 2 bedroom or larger for the same price/cost, why not?

Good luck!


----------



## GuitarKidd (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks for the reply's all.  I believe that we are probably going to shoot for Myrtle Beach, SC area.. maybe even HH or something along those lines.  I think you guys are right with the Orlando area, plus SC is within a Days drive for us.  1.5 tanks of gas...

But Orlando is not out of the question if it could trade into MB fairly easy.  I just dno't know how the whole trading/exchanging things work.  More reading to do on my part I guess. 

But renting in Orlando is probably a great idea and will certainly look into that.  I know we are going to do Disney/Universal at least once for our kids and my sake.  So it's something we are going to consider.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Mar 26, 2012)

Let me add a little bit to this discussion...When going for a Hotel room to a Timeshare, i agree that you will want a 2br instead of a 1br, not just because of the space, but because of the bed setups...A lot of Hotel rooms are setup with two beds, when you get a 1br Timeshare, that will only have a SINGLE(Full,Queen,King Sized) BED and Maybe a Pull out couch....let me say, i tried sleeping on a pullout couch on my first TS stay...it was hell

For a family of 4, i'd recommend ATLEAST a 2br, and with some places a 2br might not be enough, i've noticed about half of the Timeshares i've stayed in had only one bed in the second bedroom, the kids won't like that if they're teenagers and still sharing!


----------



## Larry (Mar 26, 2012)

GuitarKidd said:


> Thanks for the reply's all.  I believe that we are probably going to shoot for Myrtle Beach, SC area.. maybe even HH or something along those lines.  I think you guys are right with the Orlando area, plus SC is within a Days drive for us.  1.5 tanks of gas...
> 
> But Orlando is not out of the question if it could trade into MB fairly easy.  I just dno't know how the whole trading/exchanging things work.  More reading to do on my part I guess.
> 
> But renting in Orlando is probably a great idea and will certainly look into that.  I know we are going to do Disney/Universal at least once for our kids and my sake.  So it's something we are going to consider.



From your posts it sounds like if you buy in Myrtle Beach you will want a summer week, which would meet your needs and trading from a MB summer week to Orlando will be an easy trade, but if you buy in Orlando to trade into a summer week in Myrtle Beach, that would be a difficult trade. 

Trading from Orlando to a summer week in Hilton Head would be almost impossible unless you owned at a DVC resort which is way over your budget ( $1,000).


----------



## easyrider (Mar 26, 2012)

GuitarKidd said:


> Not that I don't trust the seller, but is there anything that I should know about if we were to consider this?



I wouldn't buy anything in Orlando. You can rent a very nice timeshare without the hassels of ownership in Orlando for very little.

http://www.skyauction.com/vacation/florida 
Skyauction has a bunch of Orlando timeshares for rent.

www.redweek.com 
Tug Classified
www.myresortnetwork.com

The main thing to think about when buying a timeshare is "How do I get rid of it". Keeping that in mind there are only a few options. Buy a resale contract that expires called a "Right to Use" or buy a popular points system like Worldmark. 

Good Luck
Bill


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 26, 2012)

Guitar, IMO keep looking. I'd consider Myrtle Beach. Or possibly Great Smoky Mountain locations. Or Va Beaches Or Ocean Beach MD. If you want beach. These will cost more both in initial purchase price and in MF. Orlando is so overbuilt that rentals into there are easy and inexpensive. And since you are tied to the school schedule, Summer in Florida is hot, humid, and crowded. Not my idea of a wonderful place to pay through the nose to vacation. Remember that the lodging at Orlando is one thing. The hundred$ of Buck$ for pa$$e$ and ticket$ is another.

Keep reading. Keep looking at eBay, the TUG marketplace, Redweek. Just don't hurry. Rent a few times- or as Theo suggests, maybe indefinitely. The deals aren't going away. 

Have fun with this, and again, welcome!

Jim


----------



## easyrider (Mar 26, 2012)

Isn't Bluegreen kind of like the Worldmark of the east coast ? Its a point system timeshare that has many resorts that can used similar to how we use Worldmark on the West Coast. If its anything like Worldmark it would also be a good trader.

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=124349

http://www.bluegreenonline.com/explore/home.aspx

I wouldn't consider ever being locked into one deeded resort, no matter where it is. With a point system you get multiple locations to choose from with out ever trading.


Bill


----------



## timeos2 (Mar 26, 2012)

I tend to agree that IF you don't plan to go to a place you absolutely LOVE to visit at least every use year then a large system - available at resale (some like DRI Club aren't transferable on resale and thus don't meet the first rule of timeshare purchase) - is the best way to go. Unlike trades you know what the system offers, if it fits what you plan to use and usually means it's easy to get with a minimum of planning. Not to mention much lower cost than any week for week type trades. 

Also don't ignore renting as a real option at least to start. It is a great way to see resorts, you can easily get the exact resort/date/unit size you desire - unlike the total lack of control you have in trading - and usually even the prime times go for little more than the annual fees and often now days less than the fees would be as an owner due to the glut of time being offered.  

Once you know what area really appeals to you - and I include Orlando as the best locations / resorts aren't an easy trade like the easy to get mega -resorts are - then you can decide where you'd like to own.


----------



## cgeorge792 (Mar 26, 2012)

*Mystic Dunes*



durrod said:


> In orlando you can still get a fairly nice place for in yhe 600-700 anuual mf range. This would be for a one bedroom. There are not the top brands but still nice, some are independent resorts.I can recommend Summer bay resort, nice family oriented resort. cypress pointe, mystic dunes parkway vacation villas to mention some.



We just stayed at Powhatan Plantation in Williamsburg and I understand that Mystic Dunes is now owned by Diamond Resorts--same as Powhatan--lots of owner complaints about their properties MFs being raised--like doubled in a year.  We took the tour here--pretty high pressure--we had no intent of buying and only were using an Interval Getaway to be here--enjoyed our say but their sales people are pretty high pressure--they call it soft pressure--I disagree!  I know many resorts need improvements but MFs can get to be a problem.  Take your time, buy resale units definitely--we like the floating weeks--we own in Gatlinburg TN--use ours every year there because we have a large family and are only 3 hours from there.  Needs are very individual as far as location, trading, etc.  Learn all you can--rent at some resorts if you wish to--Tug is a great resource.  Good luck!


----------



## GuitarKidd (Mar 26, 2012)

Ok.  So been talking to the wife, and we would do want to get something in MB.  Just makes to much sense at this point in time.  

But there is just so much information out there that you just might as well not decide on anything because it can be so confusing.    But here is a good example.  Ebay listing in MB from Wyndham.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Wyndham-300...=Timeshares&hash=item4ab52a4c66#ht_2374wt_988

300,000 points.  What am I exactly getting for that.  Is that enough point to get me a full week in MB?  Is Wyndham a part of RCI (I believe they are)?  I'm assuming based on what I have been reading that Wyndham can be transferred from resort to resort within Wyndham's network.  I'm assuming that points are not equal from resort to resort as well.

But let's say that this auction ends at 100.00 and we win it.  What does that really mean.  

When can we book?  I would assume that the summer months cost more points than off season and it depends on the resort too.  WOuld be nice to be able to find the insider info without having to contact Wyndham.  Thanks again for all the info.


----------



## vacationtime1 (Mar 26, 2012)

GuitarKidd said:


> Ok.  So been talking to the wife, and we would do want to get something in MB.  Just makes to much sense at this point in time.
> 
> But there is just so much information out there that you just might as well not decide on anything because *it can be so confusing.*    But here is a good example.  Ebay listing in MB from Wyndham.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Wyndham-300...=Timeshares&hash=item4ab52a4c66#ht_2374wt_988
> ...



You are not ready to purchase.  Continue to do research -- for several months minimum.  Rent in MB this summer as many have suggested (and rent a two bedroom as I suggested) so you know that that is where you want to vacation on an ongoing basis before you lock yourself in.

One reason so many are so dissatisfied with their timeshares is that they did not understand what they bought before they bought them.  You don't need to be in that group.

I understand the desire to move forward quickly (I was once there myself), but take your time.  Prices are not going up in the near future.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Mar 26, 2012)

GuitarKidd said:


> Ok.  So been talking to the wife, and we would do want to get something in MB.  Just makes to much sense at this point in time.
> 
> But there is just so much information out there that you just might as well not decide on anything because it can be so confusing.    But here is a good example.  Ebay listing in MB from Wyndham.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Wyndham-300...=Timeshares&hash=item4ab52a4c66#ht_2374wt_988
> ...



Before buying a Wyndham points Contract READ THIS, COVER TO COVER! Its a great beginners primer and shows you what resorts need what amount of points and what you can do with those points

http://www.nxtbook.com/nxtbooks/wyndham/memberdirectory11-12/#/1/OnePage

Then read it AGAIN cover to cover....if you really study it, you will know almost enough to start REALLY researching...It took me almost a year and 5-6 readings before i bought my first Wyndham Timeshare....and i didn't even buy a points unit!

I don't think that Ebay auction is a bad choice...but i wouldn't buy a car till i really knew how to drive it...So why buy a Points Timeshare before you really knew how to use it


----------



## slip (Mar 26, 2012)

Here's a good place to start learning about Wyndham.

http://www.nxtbook.com/nxtbooks/wyndham/memberdirectory11-12/

That size package may work for you but look this over then come back and ask 
Any questions you have. Timeshares aren't rocket science but they can be tricky
To learn. You can buy when you feel comfortable with the system you'll be
Buying. Everyone wants to make sure you are sure you will use it because most
Are hard to get rid of.

The one you have listed will cost you the bid price plus $499 plus $299 transfer
Fee. Sounds like you decided on the area now you have to decide on a resort or
A system. Then you can watch for the best deal.


----------



## andex (Mar 27, 2012)

FWIW I do agree with everyone here: lots to study!! I am new here and this is my compressed version of what I did.  
 I took advantage of Summerbay Las Vegas. To me this was the best bang for my money hand down. $550 MF for a 2 bedroom resale. They have recently been bought over by Orangelake which is owned by Holiday inn. To buy into their point system in Orlando, Myrtle beach or any of their resorts you must buy from developer at full freight (few exceptions). 2 bedroom units are not cheap. 
Right now there is one exception to this rule. If you pick up resell from either summerbay Marcos island, or Vegas you get to convert into their holiday club for 204$ bypassing this rule: offer is good until June 2012. 
Your options then: trade into a few of their internal properties (7-8 resorts). Pros: Easy to work with membership: Points are good for two years plus you can borrow forward. You also have access to RCI points system and if unable to travel you also have the option to roll into their loyalty program. BIG PLUS for me so far. I booked a room after all points converted worked out to 40$ vs regular $155. I also booked one in Key West Crown Plaza for half price. This is handy between timeshare or for quick get away with the kids.
Cons: because you can only buy from developer it will hold no value at resale. That’s why you buy resell to start off. 
This has worked out so good for me that I bought another lock off over the weekend. Las Vegas Location is good: one block from everything, linq project being built right in front of resort. And I believe a forum might be going up as well. Location is great IMO. I bought it to trade through points on a low MF. Resort is brand new, and holds a gold crown??  I am pleased so far, very pleased with the flexibility.  
best of luck to you and your family!!


----------



## GuitarKidd (Mar 27, 2012)

So at this point in time, I would like to thank you all for the great advice.  

We are not at all going to buy anything soon.  We are actually going to MB this weekend and all of next and are planning on stopping by a few places to check them out.

I'm going to go over the Wyndham points Brochure, by the time I'm doing reading it and understand it my kids should be grown, and our needs will probably have changed by then.  

If you all would like to chime in and advise me of this.

If you could start over right now, with 2 kids and want to be able to drive within a day to your destination, what program would you buy into right now.  Of course this would be a resale, as we are NEVER buying new from developer.  And the second part is WHY?


----------



## Brerrabbit (Mar 27, 2012)

*Check it out first as a renter*

Don't buy one until you have stayed in it as a renter for at least one week a year for at least 5 years.  Then do not buy from the developer, look for a resale. And do not buy one unless the contract says that you have the right to sell it back to them at the price you paid for it if they raise the maintenance fees on you without your agreement.


----------



## GuitarKidd (Mar 27, 2012)

Brerrabbit said:


> Don't buy one until you have stayed in it as a renter for at least one week a year for at least 5 years.  Then do not buy from the developer, look for a resale. *And do not buy one unless the contract says that you have the right to sell it back to them at the price you paid for it if they raise the maintenance fees on you without your agreement*.



Referencing the comment in Bold.  How?  How do you go about telling a resaler that?  I can understand buying from the developer used or on resale, but I don't think I want to go that route, especially when people are almost giving them away.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 27, 2012)

GuitarKidd said:


> If you could start over right now, with 2 kids and want to be able to drive within a day to your destination, what program would you buy into right now.  Of course this would be a resale, as we are NEVER buying new from developer.  And the second part is WHY?



Well, at least if we've done nothing we have instilled the TUG mantra "Buy Resale!!!) on you. And that's a good start.

If I was you and was starting from ground zero with a first TS, I'd rent somewhere for 2 years. 2 bedroom TS units. Based on where you live, one day's drive (10 hrs or less). Summer week, on or near beach with non-beach activities nearby.

Then if the TS bug was still alive and well, I'd be on the lookout for just what I'd been renting. A FIXED, HIGH SUMMER E. Coast beach resort. Not one of the bazillion 'floaters' you will see on eBay (or wherever). This type unit will always have resale value. Will require very little planning. You will always know which unit your family will go to during which summer week. You will become friends with other families who share your week and it becomes a somewhat social affair. These units 'trade' or 'exchange' exceptionally well, so if you decide to go somewhere else you can do it with minimum cost- especially if your resort has an internal trading group.

That's what I'd do if I had the TS bug and wanted to ensure great vacations and that I wasn't buying something that would be worthless later on.

My customary $.02.

Jim


----------



## WinniWoman (Mar 27, 2012)

Ridewithme38 said:


> Let me add a little bit to this discussion...When going for a Hotel room to a Timeshare, i agree that you will want a 2br instead of a 1br, not just because of the space, but because of the bed setups...A lot of Hotel rooms are setup with two beds, when you get a 1br Timeshare, that will only have a SINGLE(Full,Queen,King Sized) BED and Maybe a Pull out couch....let me say, i tried sleeping on a pullout couch on my first TS stay...it was hell
> 
> For a family of 4, i'd recommend ATLEAST a 2br, and with some places a 2br might not be enough, i've noticed about half of the Timeshares i've stayed in had only one bed in the second bedroom, the kids won't like that if they're teenagers and still sharing!



If your 2 kids are of the same sex, two bedrooms would be ok. But- if they are of opposite sex, I would recommend 3 bedrooms, only because having someone sleep out in the living room becomes a hassle down the line. You and your wife might wake up earlier than your teen and then he/she's sleeping in the living room and you can't hang our with your coffee and watch the tube,you're making too much noise in the kitchen, etc. Or, they want to go to bed earlier and someone else wants to stay up - it gets old fast. And remember- they might want to bring friends (or maybe you might want to!)


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Mar 27, 2012)

Passepartout said:


> Then if the TS bug was still alive and well, I'd be on the lookout for just what I'd been renting. A FIXED, HIGH SUMMER E. Coast beach resort. Not one of the bazillion 'floaters' you will see on eBay (or wherever). This type unit will always have resale value. Will require very little planning. You will always know which unit your family will go to during which summer week. You will become friends with other families who share your week and it becomes a somewhat social affair. These units 'trade' or 'exchange' exceptionally well, so if you decide to go somewhere else you can do it with minimum cost- especially if your resort has an internal trading group.
> My customary $.02.
> 
> Jim



Is there much TS inventory on the beach at Ocean City Maryland? I figure for us northeasterners that would be a great beach location, but i haven't found much through searches


----------



## chalee94 (Mar 27, 2012)

GuitarKidd said:


> Referencing the comment in Bold.  How?  How do you go about telling a resaler that?



you cannot really tell either a developer or a reseller that. some people on the internet simply like to make things up.  i suppose it amuses them. 

the one sensible sentence in that post would be the part about buying resale.


----------



## GuitarKidd (Mar 27, 2012)

Passepartout said:


> Well, at least if we've done nothing we have instilled the TUG mantra "Buy Resale!!!) on you. And that's a good start.
> 
> If I was you and was starting from ground zero with a first TS, I'd rent somewhere for 2 years. 2 bedroom TS units. Based on where you live, one day's drive (10 hrs or less). Summer week, on or near beach with non-beach activities nearby.
> 
> ...



Why is "Fixed" better than "Floaters"?  I figured there were be more value in a floater since you are not fixed to a time frame.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Mar 27, 2012)

GuitarKidd said:


> Why is "Fixed" better than "Floaters"?  I figured there were be more value in a floater since you are not fixed to a time frame.



Alot of the Best weeks fill up VERY VERY quick, so when you have a floating week and kids in school, you kinda have to HOPE that you can get something during their school breaks....With a Fixed week you are * basically* guaranteed a room during that week

My two ownership's are both fixed weeks, one week 27 which falls on the 4th of July half the time and the other week 34, the last week before school starts...If i was a floating owner, i would have to call at 9am est on the exact day the reservations open to get these week and even then i might not get them


----------



## aandmrun (Mar 27, 2012)

I really believe that fixed weeks is a great way to start out your timeshare experience.  I say that because you might find out that once you get into timesharing, you will be addicted and want more weeks.  (it happens).  It works especially well with children because you pick a set week and a set vacation spot every year and they look forward to it. Planning is much easier.  Also, if you do have a set week, you can always exchange it when you decide to go somewhere else.  First, decide which week you want, then just keep checking all the resale sites for the location and week.  You may want to check a range of weeks, such as Spring, early summer, late summer, early fall, etc.  Good luck with your search!


----------



## massvacationer (Mar 27, 2012)

GuitarKidd said:


> We are not at all going to buy anything soon.  We are actually going to MB this weekend and all of next and are planning on stopping by a few places to check them out.
> 
> I'm going to go over the Wyndham points Brochure, by the time I'm doing reading it and understand it my kids should be grown, and our needs will probably have changed by then.
> 
> ...



I am most familiar with Wyndham Points - but I also have a week that I trade in RCI.

For you: I would recommend taking a look at buying resale Wyndham points deeded in Myrtle Beach (UDI deed at Ocean Blvd or Sea Watch)

You will then be able to ARP (make advance reservations) summer vacations at the Wyndham Myrtle Beach properties  (and get the ones that cost less points)  ....and you will also be able to use those points to book Wyndham resorts in Orlando and other drive-to Wyndham locations like Williamsburg, Washington DC, Smoky Mountains, etc.

The flexibility of the Wyndham Points Product (short stays, different unit sizes, different check-in dates, etc) is hard to beat


----------



## timeos2 (Mar 27, 2012)

GuitarKidd said:


> Why is "Fixed" better than "Floaters"?  I figured there were be more value in a floater since you are not fixed to a time frame.



Fixed time in an area like Orlando, where you may want virtually any week in a given use period, is a negative to us. On the other hand a fixed week in a highly seasonal area - such as virtually any ocean front area which would certainly include Myrtle Beach or Hilton Head, Cape Cod, Ocean City, Williamsburg, etc - are a safer bet as you don't have to fight to get the desirable times (assuming of course you BUY a prime week. Don't even consider a shoulder time in those areas if you want to trad or rent. They are fine IF you plan to use that time). 

As for the HH vs MB  - Myrtle Beach is much more young family oriented. HH is beautiful, great resorts but tends to be for a more mature crowd. 

Finally I wouldn't overlook the great deals available in Wyndham points (you mentioned a 300K one above).  THAT is a great way to get into timeshares with a very easy access to the very places you want to use.  One year MB - one Orlando then maybe a Northern Trip to the mountains or DC - it is easy to do with Wyndham Points and very reasonable in cost.  We have sold ours now but overall in the 15+ years we owned them found them to be the best way to travel all over the US in great resorts & locations.  If you want you can rent them very easily now to give them a try before you buy. But, as always, resale only for the best value. (And don't get confused by the "need" to be VIP. It isn't needed and makes it way too costly to get into Wyndham with no guaranteed return. Stay away from that nonsense).


----------



## GuitarKidd (Mar 27, 2012)

Ridewithme38 said:


> Alot of the Best weeks fill up VERY VERY quick, so when you have a floating week and kids in school, you kinda have to HOPE that you can get something during their school breaks....With a Fixed week you are * basically* guaranteed a room during that week
> 
> My two ownership's are both fixed weeks, one week 27 which falls on the 4th of July half the time and the other week 34, the last week before school starts...If i was a floating owner, i would have to call at 9am est on the exact day the reservations open to get these week and even then i might not get them



But floating is not neccessarily an "evil" thing in the world of TS's correct?  I see how they can fill up though and having a guaranteed spot works well.  But when it comes to Trading or exchanges, does either one have a upside to the other?


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Mar 27, 2012)

GuitarKidd said:


> But floating is not neccessarily an "evil" thing in the world of TS's correct?  I see how they can fill up though and having a guaranteed spot works well.  But when it comes to Trading or exchanges, does either one have a upside to the other?



I only know from my Experience, so i can only tell you Wyndham Fixed week vs. Wyndham points, with in RCI...

My Wyndham Fixed week is week 27, if it was a points contract it would be worth about 183,000 points..

For the Week 27 i get 53 TPU's, which gets me about 2-3 weeks of decent vacations a year, if i deposit it in RCI

With 183,000 Points, trading within RCI, i wouldn't even be able to trade back into a 2br...

This should show the Wyndham points to RCI Chart: 
(i can't tell if this picture is working, because work blocks photobucket)


----------



## timeos2 (Mar 27, 2012)

Wyndham isn't about trading with RCI (at least not anymore). It is using the internal system to the max. THAT is the beauty of Wyndham and hasn't changed. The RCI link used to be a great value but now is a very costly & limited way to go.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 27, 2012)

GuitarKidd said:


> But floating is not neccessarily an "evil" thing in the world of TS's correct?  I see how they can fill up though and having a guaranteed spot works well.  But when it comes to Trading or exchanges, does either one have a upside to the other?



Bingo. Fixed is 'easier'. You get to vacation when/where you have chosen. But when it comes to exchanging, they trade like-for-like. IOW, you have a 2 bedroom, summer week at resort 'a'. It will exchange for a 2 bedroom, summer week at resort 'b'. But the people who have the summer week at 'b' have priority. IF there is availability, you can exchange in. If your ownership at 'a' is a floating week- IOW you have a 'season' instead of a guaranteed week, you have to reserve the week you want, usually well in advance. You would have 'priority' at your home resort, but no guarantee of the exact week, year in and year out. Copish?

This was my reasoning behind suggesting a fixed week for your first TS. Trust ol' Jim on this. You won't end up with just one.

Jim


----------



## kenie (Mar 27, 2012)

If you go with weeks rather than points, definately look at a 2 bdr lock-out.
This should enable you to turn your 2 - 1 bdrm units into 2 - 2 bdr units.

2 weeks of holidays for not much more than the cost of 1 week....

This is our experience through Interval....


----------



## WinniWoman (Mar 27, 2012)

Passepartout said:


> Bingo. Fixed is 'easier'. You get to vacation when/where you have chosen. But when it comes to exchanging, they trade like-for-like. IOW, you have a 2 bedroom, summer week at resort 'a'. It will exchange for a 2 bedroom, summer week at resort 'b'. But the people who have the summer week at 'b' have priority. IF there is availability, you can exchange in. If your ownership at 'a' is a floating week- IOW you have a 'season' instead of a guaranteed week, you have to reserve the week you want, usually well in advance. You would have 'priority' at your home resort, but no guarantee of the exact week, year in and year out. Copish?
> 
> This was my reasoning behind suggesting a fixed week for your first TS. Trust ol' Jim on this. You won't end up with just one.
> 
> Jim



I agree with Jim. We vacationed at Smugglers Notch for a couple of years before we bought a fixed summer week (with an attached off-season floater) there. It has become like a second home for us and we always, to this day, look forward to going there (and our son is 24 and still  loves it). It's a hour drive from our home. We traded the floaters when my son was in school to places like Florida and Willimasburg, Arizona and even Hawaii. Now, we use the floaters off-season  (June, Sept, Oct, etc) since we are older and our son is on his own. And, when we want to go somewhere else, we have the option of trading, but we never do - we just rent. We get an extra week vacation out of it without giving up our home resort! The other thing with fixed week ownership, as Jim mentioned - you just show-up every year on your purchased week - no need to reserve it or anything like that. It's your week period. You also can rent it out if you can't go for some reason


----------



## e.bram (Mar 27, 2012)

A lot of float weeks and converted points in many  older seasonal don't have access to to prime weeks which were sold as  fixed weeks. So if want a prime seasonal beach week buy a prime seasonal fixed week. Resale of course,you will find them of course, but don't expect to get one for a dollar.
Ride can attest to that.


----------



## easyrider (Mar 27, 2012)

GuitarKidd said:


> So at this point in time, I would like to thank you all for the great advice.
> 
> We are not at all going to buy anything soon.  We are actually going to MB this weekend and all of next and are planning on stopping by a few places to check them out.
> 
> ...



I would seriously look at Bluegreen. Many of the resorts are driving distance from NE Ohio. There are a bunch of MB resorts in the Bluegreen system. I dont own this point system but if you went to the point system forum at    http://www.timeshareforums.com/forums/ someone could tell you the specifics. At timeshare forums there is a forum just about Bluegreen. 
http://www.timeshareforums.com/forums/bluegreen-resorts/

Bill


----------



## Brerrabbit (Mar 27, 2012)

chalee94 said:


> you cannot really tell either a developer or a reseller that. some people on the internet simply like to make things up.  i suppose it amuses them.
> 
> the one sensible sentence in that post would be the part about buying resale.



Truth be told, I am sure you would not expect a reseller, who most likely want to just dump it, to agree to that.  Probably a developer would not be convinced to agree to that either.  Just FYI, I did not write that for my amusement, but to point up the fact that these maintenance fees getting raised on you is what can really burn you, and they don't tell you about that at these sales presentations.  About the only sure-fire way you can prevent it is by not buying one in the first place.  

I was also NOT kidding about the suggestion of renting one once a week for at least 5 years before deciding to buy it.  I figure if you do that, that will give you plenty of time to get over the possibility of making an impulse buying decision about it.


----------



## GuitarKidd (Mar 28, 2012)

Ok.. As I am just browsing and looking at what is available I see this one is for sale.

http://tug2.com/TimeshareMarketplac...tingGUID=5cfd1418-7a30-4f42-a101-e4a2fa1d6e30

My question would be this.  It seems like a nice little get away.  It's not Myrtle Beach.  BUT, what would be the likelyhood we could exchange into MB?
The add mentions RCI, and that it could be split into two 1 bedrooms and get two weeks out of RCI.  I'm assuming that it would be difficult to book exchange into MB that way or even if we did both units.

We are not against owing away from Myrtle Beach if we can exchange or trade into MB sometimes.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Mar 28, 2012)

GuitarKidd said:


> Ok.. As I am just browsing and looking at what is available I see this one is for sale.
> 
> http://tug2.com/TimeshareMarketplac...tingGUID=5cfd1418-7a30-4f42-a101-e4a2fa1d6e30
> 
> ...



$1000 is WAY too much for that, i love Massanutten and AM considering buying there, a 4br lockoff in the WoodStone area of it....But i wouldn't pay that much 

If your interested in Massanutten, there is Much available on Ebay for next to nothing, and you can get 4br lock off(split 2br and 2br) at the Summit or WoodStone Sections for not much more in Maintainence Fees


----------



## GuitarKidd (Mar 28, 2012)

Ridewithme38 said:


> $1000 is WAY too much for that, i love Massanutten and AM considering buying there, a 4br lockoff in the WoodStone area of it....But i wouldn't pay that much
> 
> If your interested in Massanutten, there is Much available on Ebay for next to nothing, and you can get 4br lock off(split 2br and 2br) at the Summit or WoodStone Sections for not much more in Maintainence Fees



I think the price is high too.. but my question is more about how well does it trade within RCI to places like MB or maybe even Orlando.  Got to get the kids and myself to Disney at least once.


----------



## theo (Mar 28, 2012)

*IMHO, rolling the "buy to exchange" dice is NOT your best "bet"...*



GuitarKidd said:


> The add mentions RCI, and that it could be split into two 1 bedrooms and get two weeks out of RCI.  I'm assuming that it would be difficult to book exchange into MB that way or even if we did both units.
> 
> We are not against owing away from Myrtle Beach if we can exchange or trade into MB sometimes.



Frankly, I think you should seriously consider, comprehend and fully absorb the fact that *any* purchase made with the sole intention of "exchanging" that week for some other time and place is a crap shoot --- at best. The goalposts are continually being moved around in the exchange game. In addition, the costs of exchanging (just like maintenance fee costs) continue to move in no direction other than upward.  How well any given week trades today could very well change tomorrow with the ever-moving RCI goalposts.  Even the relatively new RCI "TPU" game already reflects both inconsistency and illogical variability in "valuations".  

You have school age children and you will presumably be constrained by and  locked into school vacations for years yet to come. You are part of a very large statistical group fitting that very same description (...often with the very same vacation time periods too, I might add). With that irrefutable fact in mind, do you *really* want to gamble with "buying in hopes of successfully exchanging"? It is of course your prerogative and your choice to do so, but it could very well be a decision which you later come to regret (but cannot easily fix).

I don't mean to sound "negative", but I'd hate to see your enthusiasm to buy result in a bad purchase decision which very well may not fulfill your vacation expectations and / or needs and which perhaps cannot easily be later reversed.  Maybe giving yourself the reminder that "maintenance fees are forever" will provide some food for thought before making a hasty purchase decision.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Mar 28, 2012)

GuitarKidd said:


> I think the price is high too.. but my question is more about how well does it trade within RCI to places like MB or maybe even Orlando.  Got to get the kids and myself to Disney at least once.



Each side of the 2br lock off gets 11 TPU's.....Not much, To be completely honest, if you are looking for something between week 26-35 and on the sand...Your going to have a hard no matter the TPU's you get...I get 53 TPU's from my lockoff and still have trouble finding on the beach during those weeks...The only guarentee if you want, on the sand, between weeks 26-35 is to buy on the sand, between weeks 26-35


----------



## GuitarKidd (Mar 28, 2012)

theo said:


> Frankly, I think you should seriously consider, comprehend and fully absorb the fact that *any* purchase made with the sole intention of "exchanging" that week for some other time and place is a crap shoot --- at best. The goalposts are continually being moved around in the exchange game. In addition, the costs of exchanging (just like maintenance fee costs) continue to move in no direction other than upward.  How well any given week trades today could very well change tomorrow with the ever-moving RCI goalposts.  Even the relatively new RCI "TPU" game already reflects both inconsistency and illogical variability in "valuations".
> 
> You have school age children and you will presumably be constrained by and  locked into school vacations for years yet to come. You are part of a very large statistical group fitting that very same description (...often with the very same vacation time periods too, I might add). With that irrefutable fact in mind, do you *really* want to gamble with "buying in hopes of successfully exchanging"? It is of course your prerogative and your choice to do so, but it could very well be a decision which you later come to regret (but cannot easily fix).
> 
> I don't mean to sound "negative", but I'd hate to see your enthusiasm to buy result in a bad purchase decision which very well may not fulfill your vacation expectations and / or needs and which perhaps cannot easily be later reversed.  Pehaps giving yourself the reminder that "maintenance fees are forever" will provide some food for thought before hsatily making a purchase.



Thanks for the info.  That's what I thought I was going to hear.  I saw that and it brought up some questions.  

Just so everyone understands, we are in NO hurry to buy, not even this year.  BUT, if something were to pop up that would be a "No Brainer" even in the world of TS's, than we might be interested.  

I thrilled with the discovery of this site, and even the ability to rent something.  We are going to MB this weekend and all of next.  We are going to try and meet up with another Tugger down there to see his TS and tour it without the pressure of sales.  We are going to drive by a few others just to see what it's like.  

We are looking to do something possibly the week of July 4th since my company gives us two days off for the holiday and we only use 3 days of vacation for a full week.  So I will be actively looking at place to rent that week... 

So don't confuse my questions with the itch to buy.  There is way to much to learn and way to many uncertainties in the world of TS's.


----------



## GuitarKidd (Mar 28, 2012)

Ridewithme38 said:


> Each side of the 2br lock off gets 11 TPU's.....Not much, To be completely honest, if you are looking for something between week 26-35 and on the sand...Your going to have a hard no matter the TPU's you get...I get 53 TPU's from my lockoff and still have trouble finding on the beach during those weeks...The only guarentee if you want, on the sand, between weeks 26-35 is to buy on the sand, between weeks 26-35



Is there a resource for non-RCI members that explains their two programs.  I've seen points talked about, weeks talked about, and now TPU's...


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Mar 28, 2012)

GuitarKidd said:


> Is there a resource for non-RCI members that explains their two programs.  I've seen points talked about, weeks talked about, and now TPU's...



TPU's are Trade Power Units, they are what RCI uses to define the 'worth' of your unit and week on the 'Weeks' Side.....How they come to that decision is a mystery to Everyone, but they do allow us to search and find out what a weeks TPU's are

Try this link:
http://pgs.rci.com/landing/InsideRCI/index.html?promo=LNKNAENUSWEDUInsideRCIEDULP


----------



## theo (Mar 28, 2012)

*Yessa!*



GuitarKidd said:


> <snip>...don't confuse my questions with the itch to buy.  There is way to much to learn and way to many uncertainties in the world of TS's.



I'm gladdened to see those very wise words overtly expressed...


----------



## WinniWoman (Mar 28, 2012)

Theo is 100 percent correct. When you buy - do so where you want to go every year. If you can exchange it sometimes - great - but don't depend on it. And, as Theo said- exchange fees have gone up and it can become an expense to trade. You are better off renting if you want to go to different places all the time.


----------



## Beefnot (Mar 28, 2012)

mpumilia said:


> Theo is 100 percent correct. When you buy - do so where you want to go every year. If you can exchange it sometimes - great - but don't depend on it. And, as Theo said- exchange fees have gone up and it can become an expense to trade. You are better off renting if you want to go to different places all the time.



That's like saying buy-and-hold investment strategy is 100% correct, or buying bonds is 100% correct.  It is a strategy, yes, but to say it's 100% correct is accurate only insofar as buying to trade is 100% correct.  There are plenty of timeshare owners who are serial exchangers and very successful at it.  It does require a different skill set, discipline, state of mind, and risk tolerance, but it can be a very cost effective and rewarding strategy.


----------



## WinniWoman (Mar 29, 2012)

Beefnot said:


> That's like saying buy-and-hold investment strategy is 100% correct, or buying bonds is 100% correct.  It is a strategy, yes, but to say it's 100% correct is accurate only insofar as buying to trade is 100% correct.  There are plenty of timeshare owners who are serial exchangers and very successful at it.  It does require a different skill set, discipline, state of mind, and risk tolerance, but it can be a very cost effective and rewarding strategy.



Yes, yes! - I understand. But the OP said he has 2 kids and wants to be able to drive to the destination, even though he realizes their needs might change once the kids are grown. (don't be surprised - your needs might not change THAT much). I didn't get the impression that he wants to be a "serial exchanger". I was agreeing with Theo's post. The OP asked about other TUG members experience/opinions related to this. I mentioned in another post how we bought a 2 bedroom -2 weeks (not points)-sleeps 8 (we have one child) and we are within driving distance and if you buy right the place  can become like a second home and you might want to keep going their AFTER the kids are grown (and so might the kids, (and maybe THEIR kids) as our 24 year old still does!). We have certainly exchanged (mainly our floaters) plenty of times to great places - summer and spring breaks- but we love going to our home resort (even after 15 years) and it's very easy - no airports, just throw stuff in the car, no hassles of exchanging, no exchange fees and membership fees, don't have to reserve your own week ahead of time - just show up, etc.- and not expensive, since we can cook in a lot and do free/low cost activities there and go sightseeing,etc.  Now that we are a bit older (but still working) we rent when we want an extra vacation somewhere else, but continue to go to our home resort, too.


----------



## GuitarKidd (Mar 29, 2012)

mpumilia said:


> Yes, yes! - I understand. But the OP said he has 2 kids and wants to be able to drive to the destination, even though he realizes their needs might change once the kids are grown. (don't be surprised - your needs might not change THAT much). I didn't get the impression that he wants to be a "serial exchanger". I was agreeing with Theo's post. The OP asked about other TUG members experience/opinions related to this. I mentioned in another post how we bought a 2 bedroom -2 weeks (not points)-sleeps 8 (we have one child) and we are within driving distance and if you buy right the place  can become like a second home and you might want to keep going their AFTER the kids are grown (and so might the kids, (and maybe THEIR kids) as our 24 year old still does!). We have certainly exchanged (mainly our floaters) plenty of times to great places - summer and spring breaks- but we love going to our home resort (even after 15 years) and it's very easy - no airports, just throw stuff in the car, no hassles of exchanging, no exchange fees and membership fees, don't have to reserve your own week ahead of time - just show up, etc.- and not expensive, since we can cook in a lot and do free/low cost activities there and go sightseeing,etc.  Now that we are a bit older (but still working) we rent when we want an extra vacation somewhere else, but continue to go to our home resort, too.



Yep, this is basically it in a nutshell. Would exchanging it be nice once in a while, sure, nice to try something different on occassions.  If we were to want to exchange or trade it would be into Orlando, as I have said before Disney & Universal is something we might do, and maybe even this coming summer.  

Were pretty much set that we want to Buy in MB.  We are going this next week.  Will be visiting one TS, a Wyndham courtesy of another Tugger offer to stop by, and also driving through the Sheraton Plantation as we might be renting from a Tugger for the week of July 4th.  

I wish I new about this place 10 years ago and all the available options of renting TS's from owners and what not.. Man the savings.  Well... you live and learn, and I have learned a lot.  

We may even wait till both kids are grown to buy, just depends if the right TS comes up.


----------



## theo (Mar 29, 2012)

*Like the zoo signs say  ---"Don't feed the animals"...*



mpumilia said:


> Yes, yes! - I understand. But the OP said he has 2 kids and wants to be able to drive to the destination, even though he realizes their needs might change once the kids are grown. (don't be surprised - your needs might not change THAT much). I didn't get the impression that he wants to be a "serial exchanger". I was agreeing with Theo's post. The OP asked about other TUG members experience/opinions related to this. I mentioned in another post how we bought a 2 bedroom -2 weeks (not points)-sleeps 8 (we have one child) and we are within driving distance and if you buy right the place  can become like a second home and you might want to keep going their AFTER the kids are grown (and so might the kids, (and maybe THEIR kids) as our 24 year old still does!). We have certainly exchanged (mainly our floaters) plenty of times to great places - summer and spring breaks- but we love going to our home resort (even after 15 years) and it's very easy - no airports, just throw stuff in the car, no hassles of exchanging, no exchange fees and membership fees, don't have to reserve your own week ahead of time - just show up, etc.- and not expensive, since we can cook in a lot and do free/low cost activities there and go sightseeing,etc.  Now that we are a bit older (but still working) we rent when we want an extra vacation somewhere else, but continue to go to our home resort, too.



"Beefnot" seems to have little or nothing of actual substance to contribute to these TUG forums, but merely foments and manufactures conflict and argument (where none is either necessary or appropriate) with "philosophical" objections, apparently just to "stir the pot". His own words elsewhere on TUG have admitted possessing little or nothing in the way of applicable facts, but instead a claim to "wisdom and logic" as an offered substitute for knowledge and / or pertinent experience. 

I always welcome intelligent discourse and *informed* disagreement ---the operative word being *informed*. Personally, I am very grateful for the "ignore" function / option offered among TUG's User CP choices. I seldom use it, but greatly appreciate its' existence when I do...


----------



## slip (Mar 29, 2012)

Only exchanging once in a while is where RCI gets expensive. You have to keep 
your membership active for the whole time, up to your exchange. So you have
to join to deposit and if you don't use the exchange for the two years your
allowed, you would have to pay 3 membership fees at $89 each currently.
They do have specials sometimes but with that and the exchange fee, your
tacking on about $400 for your week.
There's more to it than that , you may get multiple weeks for more fees and you
can get the getaway vacations but it may not be worth it. For an occasional
exchange, you may want to look at the independents.


----------



## WinniWoman (Mar 29, 2012)

slip said:


> Only exchanging once in a while is where RCI gets expensive. You have to keep
> your membership active for the whole time, up to your exchange. So you have
> to join to deposit and if you don't use the exchange for the two years your
> allowed, you would have to pay 3 membership fees at $89 each currently.
> ...



Exactly. That's why we are not renewing our RCI membership after all these years. Of course, one reason we kept it so long was that in case we couldn't use our week at the last minute for some reason, we could bank it with RCI and use the week to go somewhere else later on (when the exchange fees were cheaper) - the membership fee was kind of like a travel insurance policy. We were lucky and that never happened. If that situation was to arise now, we would try to rent it or just let our son (who is old enough now) or a friend use it. For most people, it could be better to just swap with someone here on TUG - or if your home resort has an "inside" swap/rent/sale club like ours does, do it there, or use DAE/Redweek or other independents like you have stated.


----------



## WinniWoman (Mar 29, 2012)

GuitarKidd said:


> Yep, this is basically it in a nutshell. Would exchanging it be nice once in a while, sure, nice to try something different on occassions.  If we were to want to exchange or trade it would be into Orlando, as I have said before Disney & Universal is something we might do, and maybe even this coming summer.
> 
> Were pretty much set that we want to Buy in MB.  We are going this next week.  Will be visiting one TS, a Wyndham courtesy of another Tugger offer to stop by, and also driving through the Sheraton Plantation as we might be renting from a Tugger for the week of July 4th.
> 
> ...



Great! This is what we did - we vacationed at our home resort for a couple of years before we bought, so we would know if we really would enjoy going there every year. It worked out, because at first we almost bought an every other year type week with a floater in between in an older unit, but then, because we decided to wait, the resort ended up building a new community and we were able to buy there and it is a much more desirable location within the resort. Good luck and have fun!


----------



## Beefnot (Mar 29, 2012)

theo said:


> "Beefnot" seems to have little or nothing of actual substance to contribute to these TUG forums, but merely foments and manufactures conflict and argument (where none is either necessary or appropriate) with "philosophical" objections, apparently just to "stir the pot". His own words elsewhere on TUG have admitted possessing little or nothing in the way of applicable facts, but instead a claim to "wisdom and logic" as an offered substitute for knowledge and / or pertinent experience.
> 
> I always welcome intelligent discourse and *informed* disagreement ---the operative word being *informed*. Personally, I am very grateful for the "ignore" function / option offered among TUG's User CP choices. I seldom use it, but greatly appreciate its' existence when I do...



Aww Theo, you are so sensitive. Here's a hanky. Either you do not read or you hate being challenged.  People offer their facts and conventional wisdom without thinking through opposing or equally valid points of view.  In this case, I was responding to a definitive assertion of what was the right thing to do for the OP, who had conflicting and fledgling opinions of how to go about TSing; was all over the place.  I have no issue with someone expressing their advice. My challenge was the 100% correctness of it. Because you agree with that advice and because of my history challenging BS comments from others, apparently you dont even stop to read and contemplate.  Do yourself a favor a favor and use your ignore button and return to your bubble


----------



## Beefnot (Mar 29, 2012)

GuitarKidd said:


> Yep, this is basically it in a nutshell. Would exchanging it be nice once in a while, sure, nice to try something different on occassions.  If we were to want to exchange or trade it would be into Orlando, as I have said before Disney & Universal is something we might do, and maybe even this coming summer.
> 
> Were pretty much set that we want to Buy in MB.  We are going this next week.  Will be visiting one TS, a Wyndham courtesy of another Tugger offer to stop by, and also driving through the Sheraton Plantation as we might be renting from a Tugger for the week of July 4th.
> 
> ...



My only suggestion is to get a week and resort that has maximal trading power, or consider buying into points systems like Wyndham which you are visiting. Some folks have loved their TS for awhile here on TUG and then get to itching for variety. But your MFs go into perpetuity unless you can sell it.  Buying something that trades well or having points will provide flexibility should your needs change. But if you have a good bit of vacation time, you can always buy another TS down the road and feed your addictions like some of us here on TUG!  But baby steps, baby steps.  

P.s. of course, only take my advice with a grain of salt, since we all know Theo is 100% correct.


----------



## timeos2 (Mar 29, 2012)

There are basics that apply to 99.9% of all buyers/potential buyers (buy resale for example) and other "rules" that are safe ways to go (buy where you want to stay or in points use, buy owner controlled, buy where you can drive, etc) but are not always the best choice for a specific family/buyer. 

That said if someone simply buys to use, buys a place they can drive to and buys resale they have a very high probability of a satisfactory ts ownership experience. 

If a newbie buys to trade, in a far off land and especially from the retail source they have an equally high chance to be a disillusioned ts owner that will lose plenty when they try to dump what they never should have bought. It is that simple in most cases.


----------



## ronparise (Mar 29, 2012)

Beefnot said:


> P.s. of course, only take my advice with a grain of salt, since we all know Theo is 100% correct.



Congratulations

It seems that its your turn to be dismissed by Theo

You are exactly correct Theo is always 100% correct. as long as you understand that, you will be ok


----------



## theo (Mar 29, 2012)

*Nope...*



ronparise said:


> Theo is always 100% correct. as long as you understand that, you will be ok



Certainly, Theo is not always 100% correct --- nor has he ever believed or ever claimed otherwise...

That much being very clearly stated however, I *do* try to confine my comments and my input here to those topics and those arenas about which I happen to have direct, first hand knowledge and experience; a practice which a few others here might at least _consider_ adopting.

Sorry to occasionally offend the thin-skinned and hypersensitive with input which is blunt and direct, but I can't (and I don't) apologize for being entirely unwilling to just "suffer fools gladly"...


----------



## Beefnot (Mar 29, 2012)

theo said:


> Certainly, Theo is not always 100% correct --- nor has he ever believed or ever claimed otherwise...
> 
> That much being very clearly stated however, I *do* try to confine my comments and my input here to those topics and those arenas about which I happen to have direct, first hand knowledge and experience; a practice which a few others here might at least _consider_ adopting.
> 
> Sorry to occasionally offend the thin-skinned and hypersensitive with input which is blunt and direct, but I can't (and I don't) apologize for being entirely unwilling to just "suffer fools gladly"...



Now that you've got that off your chest, feel better?


----------

